# Good value if you can put up with shoddy instructions



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the review.I just got mine on Friday but haven't had time to assemble it yet.thanks for the heads up on the manual.


----------



## Dbhoosier (Jan 10, 2015)

Good luck, Marty. Let me know if I just had bad luck with the instructions or if it is a consistent issue. If I can be of any help, just let me know.



> Thanks for the review.I just got mine on Friday but haven t had time to assemble it yet.thanks for the heads up on the manual.
> 
> - whitebeast88


----------



## RichSimon (Aug 29, 2014)

Ha - I recognize that plate setter!


----------



## Dbhoosier (Jan 10, 2015)

Yup - I'm an Egghead! My next project is actually a custom table/cabinet for my XL Big Green Egg… Design is done, just need to find the time…



> Ha - I recognize that plate setter!
> 
> - Rich Simon


----------



## RichSimon (Aug 29, 2014)

My egg table was last year's project.


----------



## Dbhoosier (Jan 10, 2015)

That looks great! I appreciate you posting pictures of the frame. I have spent a lot of time contemplating mine and thus far have about 20 or so mortise and tenons planned, which will take some time.



> My egg table was last year s project.
> 
> - Rich Simon


----------



## RichSimon (Aug 29, 2014)

Cheated with some pocket holes and did some mortises where important.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

I kind of think if someone needs the instructions then maybe they need to rethink buying a piece of equipment like this in the first place.

I have been happy with mine the first upgrade was a link belt and then a Byrd carbide head

The only negative was some cheap grade screws and bolts but I upgraded them to grade 8 Allen head and now my grizzly in my opinion is just as good as a powermatic with money saved in my pocket

and yes use better push blocks then the ones they ship it with because it contains spinning knifes that can remove fingers as well as wood


----------



## Dbhoosier (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, it's not my first rodeo and I figured it out, but they wasted my time, which is precious to me. And as you note, these things eat fingers and also have a warranty, so I like to know that I have things set up according to the manufacturers' specs. If they are going to provide instructions, then make them complete and do them right. When manufacturers cut corners on things like basic instructions, it makes you worry what other corners they may have cut. Not a good customer experience. I think this is a good, simple machine, but it doesn't t leave me with any confidence or desire to buy more complex machinery from them.



> I kind of think if someone needs the instructions then maybe they need to rethink buying a piece of equipment like this in the first place.
> 
> I have been happy with mine the first upgrade was a link belt and then a Byrd carbide head
> 
> ...


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

fair enough… I have time to make things better if it saves me money. otherwise you buy a so called premium brand like powermatic and pay the extra to have the better finishing touches like probably the better manual and directions


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I bought and assembled my G0490X at the end of August, 2015. Apparently, they corrected the omission of the fence installation.

My guard had no tension and I did not find any information on setting it. However, another post on this site mentioned just loosening the upper Allen and turning the top until proper tension pushed the guard over the inserts.


----------



## SDjock (Jan 7, 2016)

I have been reading that to adjust the table beds upon setup that you have to use shims instead of a built in cam like on most other brands, was that the case for you?


----------



## Dbhoosier (Jan 10, 2015)

I had to use shims with set up. It was pretty easy to do. I cut pieces of an aluminum can for shims and those worked fine. Took some time get it dialed in.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I have been reading that to adjust the table beds upon setup that you have to use shims instead of a built in cam like on most other brands, was that the case for you?
> 
> - SDjock


You're speaking of parallelogram beds and they cost more then standard which are dovetailed ways.


----------

